# clip art



## newkidonthebloc (Dec 9, 2003)

anyone here happen to know of a good site to pick up some free clip art to use for snowplowing advertisment, flyers, etc??


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Clipart ????*

Open your Microsoft works, go to "Insert" click on clip-art. There will be a lot of clip-art for you to Import.....


----------

